# Infectious diseases



## firebird (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

I've got the flu. Not one of those silly little girlie sniffles that ladies get but proper man flu. I've tried soaking my feet in a bowl of meths, tying dirty rags around my neck and rubbing steam oil in my chest all to no avail. Has any one got a cure???

Cheers

Rich


----------



## kellswaterri (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep...GIVE it to someone else :big: :wall:


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 3, 2008)

One Hot Rum Toddy every hour and stay in bed.
It won't help cure the flu, but after a while you won't care, plus you will sleep which will help and you will stay away from the rest of us and not share the flu.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## oldboatguy (Oct 3, 2008)

Have a large whiskey & honey mix every hour or so but be careful. Go easy on the honey!


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 3, 2008)

oldboatguy  said:
			
		

> Have a large whiskey & honey mix every hour or so but be careful. Go easy on the honey!




Bet me to it 8) ................. works for me 

CC


----------



## itowbig (Oct 3, 2008)

whiskey works for me


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 3, 2008)

Gargle with rye whiskey---then swallow. If not better in 2 weeks, draw up last will and testament or join alcoholics anonymous!!!


----------



## John S (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel for you.
The other week I got a dose of Alice.

Don't know how infectious it is but Christopher Robin went down with it ..............

.


----------



## tel (Oct 3, 2008)

I got it as well - send rum and scotch.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 3, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> - send rum and scotch.



I'm expecting to get it&#160;


----------



## seagar (Oct 3, 2008)

I havn't got it yet butI will take these cures to keep it away :big:

Ian


----------



## firebird (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all

Very constructive comments. Can't chat for long though, I'm having a very meaningful discussion with Jack Daniels. He seems to understand ;D ;D ;D ;D  : : :     :big: :big: :big:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Stan (Oct 3, 2008)

John: Did you forget the military movies on how to avoid a dose from Alice?


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 3, 2008)

Stan  .......... behave 

Mmmmm ......... about distributing the whiskey ........... mind, methinks Rick might need to go shopping first so ........ no "breath holding" guys   :


I really do hope all you lot recover quickly ............. and also ......... that you keep it to yourselves 

atb

CC


----------



## wareagle (Oct 3, 2008)

*firebird*, my best wishes for a speedy recovery! For medication sake, the first thing that pops into mind is Tamiflu. You have to have a prescription for it in the states, but it works. Beyond that, just take it easy and get as much rest as you can.

Good luck and get well fast!!!


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 3, 2008)

wife is sick,daughter is sick, son is sick................as for me i'm ok (so i think) :big:

firebird.............get well soon.

chuck


----------



## firebird (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all

Well my discussion with Jack certainly helped, I slept like a log. Funny thing though, my head feels a bit fuzzy this morning?

Cheers


Rich


----------



## ksouers (Oct 4, 2008)

It's just the flu, Rich. Another conversation with Jack will help that ;D


----------



## firebird (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi

I'm having another meeting with him around 10.00pm

Cheers

Rich


----------



## wareagle (Oct 4, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> I'm having another meeting with him around 10.00pm



I just hope it doesn't result in a hostile take over!


----------



## RollaJohn (Oct 19, 2008)

WARNING

Don't, what ever you medicate with, combine Aspirin and Alcohol. This combination will result in the worst case of bleeding stomach ulcers imaginable. This is the voice of experience speaking.


----------



## Loose nut (Oct 21, 2008)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I've got the flu. Not one of those silly little girlie sniffles that ladies get but proper man flu. I've tried soaking my feet in a bowl of meths, tying dirty rags around my neck and rubbing steam oil in my chest all to no avail. Has any one got a cure???
> 
> ...



So your the Ba$^#@%% that gave it to me ehh!


Your right , the one going around now is a real gut ripper. The wife has it too.


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm safe my puter has anti-virus software ;D
BR


----------



## jack404 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear your all so poorly

i spend a couple months each year in cambodia

the bugs there lay elephants low

maybe its that that helps me but everyone around here is crook as well and i'm the only one ok

personally i get the hottest curry (thai or veitnamese) and eat curries like mad when i get a bug, maybe it sweats it out 
maybe its the "afterburn" that does the job ( good curries burn twice ) but they seem to make most bugs pass faster, if you dont get full body sweats and the shakes it aint hot enough THEN wash it down with Jack

brow sweats is kids stuff

try it ! i dont mind you cussing me out , you can get used to it

its better than being sick

hope your all better soon

jack


----------



## wareagle (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll probably pay for this post in the form of getting some nasty crap going around out there, but one thing that I have started doing is making sure that I have clean hands before rubbing my eyes, going to the bathroom, or consuming food or beverages. _This really applies to messing with any orifice in the body_. 

Before doing this, I would get a cold or whatever usually a few times a year. Now, my sick spells are fewer and farther between. Up until a few weeks ago, I hadn't been sick for almost two years (knocking on wood!). A remarkable feat when considering having a young 'un living under the same roof that brings home more than his share of bugs! It really has made a difference!

Loose Nut, hope you get well soon!


----------



## Loose nut (Oct 22, 2008)

The wife and I actually feel like we might survive, maybe! and Jack as for eating hot food to sweat it out, if I even thought about food for the last 3 or 4 days I would be singing into the porcelain microphone. Good way to start a diet though, lost a few pounds. 

Hope the rest get better soon.


----------

